# Why is Linux and 32bit compatibility layer harmful



## Oko (Mar 12, 2017)

https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=148926149318522&w=2
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=148926230518889&w=2


----------

